# Might Be Ice Fishing Soon



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Three inches of hard ice on the edge of one of my favorite lakes I checked yesterday and it's entirely froze over. Supposed to be getting a good cold snap, so I will give it a few more days, then check it out. 

I like 5" - 6" to feel comfortable and safe because you never know where there might be a thin spot.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good luck.

I want to get my grampa's old style spoon auger out this winter and drill a hole in a lake that he fished many years ago. If I catch a fish, it will be a bonus. I Have to buy a fishing license first. It has been decades.

Have fun.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Best excuse ever to drink beer!


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

You guys are brave. I don't go walking on the ice until other guys are driving their trucks on the ice. I hope you have a great time out there.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I would want to check the ice and see if a bunch of others have been driving on the ice before I put my house out. It's been sitting on the trailer in the front yard. Unfortunately it's too late in the season to go through the work of putting it out and then taking it off in a few weeks.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm still waiting. Things start to set up and then it gets warm for a day or two. I collected a bunch of Christmas trees and am waiting for safe ice on the pond at my club. We re-excavated it a couple of years ago and I've been working on it to improve the structure and habitat. I figure I'll put bundles of Christmas trees on the ice so they can sink in the spring. 

There is something peaceful about a day on the ice.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

First outing last evening. Caught eight bluegills and kept four nice ones for the fry pan.
There was about 7" of good hard ice. Hoping to spend most of Saturday ice fishing.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Got out on the pond today. Had 6" of good clear ice. Got my Christmas trees in place and took a few minutes to catch a couple of Bluegill. Not bad.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son was out yesterday. I was worried all day because there was running water a few days ago where they set up the shack yesterday. I didn't think that would be long enough but apparently it was. I'm having a mess of smelts for supper tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

One of my husband's friends back in Sweetwater County got on the ice over the weekend. He said they had a great time, especially since there was no ice last year.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I haven't had smelt in ages. My one uncle would get me smoked smelt when I was a kid. Loved those things.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

In just over a week, the biggest icefishing contest in the world will be held in our area. It will have over $150,000 dollars in prizes including a new 4x4 pickup. There will be 20,000 ice holes out on Gull Lake near Brainerd, MN.

http://icefishing.org/


----------

